# Faithfull Record 311 copy



## Dangermouse (20 Dec 2012)

I have been for a while contemplating getting a Record 311 or that type of plane. So seems the secondhand Record ones are making big-ish money now and even the Axminister one is at £90. so I decided to order a Faithfull one for £48. Now before you call me a mad fool, I've had Faithfull planes before and found them very good value for money. My last purchase was a no 10 which, after a small bit of fettling is a great plane, it even has some brass bits, lol. But I digress, this looks from the photo pretty ok. I will keep you posted with a review when it get to rainy Cornwall.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Dec 2012)

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......it rains in Cornwall?


----------



## Dangermouse (20 Dec 2012)

I suppose our fellow Celts, the Irish, would call it " liquid sunshine " LOL


----------



## ac445ab (20 Dec 2012)

That seems a good plane and I wish you to enjoy it. 
In the past I read about not too much positive comments for the 311 planes, mostly for the presence of many parts and difficult in maintaining the correct plane setting. Someone has this plane (Record or others)? How they perform? 

Ciao 
Giuliano


----------



## bugbear (21 Dec 2012)

I was googling to see if groz did a #311 version, and stumbled across this:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/202117 ... plane.aspx






Kinda' Preston-y isn't it? Presumably from the same Chinese factory doing the various Bedrock and LV tool interpretations.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (21 Dec 2012)

Thanks in anticipation DM; it will be interesting to see how good one of the copies at the cheaper end of the market can be. From my experience of a disappointing Anant bullnose, the areas likely to go wrong are:

- soles and sides not properly flat or square
- bed not flat
- the sockets for the pivot points not matching each other and not fitting the pivots
- the pivots not being round or in line with each other
- sloppy sizing on the threaded parts
- adjuster not engaging snugly in the blade slot
- blade slot very loose fit to the adjuster

and I suspect (if I used it more) poor edge retention on the blade!


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Dec 2012)

ac445ab":3al5hdyx said:


> Someone has this plane (Record or others)? How they perform?



I have the Clifton version - it's superb.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Dangermouse (21 Dec 2012)

Unfortunetly having had a new central heating system put in the house this winter, the coffers are not only empty, i'm borrowing money from the woodworm at the bottom :shock: 
So cant afford anything over £50 at the moment. Will be interesting to see what the workmanship is like and how much work it will take to get it " right" :ho2

By the way I agree, I only had one Anant plane when I started out years ago on the slope, It was RUBBISH ! :deer


----------



## dazzer (23 Dec 2012)

Paul Chapman":1lk89dtd said:


> ac445ab":1lk89dtd said:
> 
> 
> > Someone has this plane (Record or others)? How they perform?
> ...



I have the Record 311 which I bought many moons ago its one of my favourite planes 

All the best
Dave


----------



## ac445ab (23 Dec 2012)

dazzer":97nm181z said:


> Paul Chapman":97nm181z said:
> 
> 
> > ac445ab":97nm181z said:
> ...


 
Thank you both for these info. I would like to have one but have to wait better times :roll: 
Cheers 
Giuliano


----------



## Tony Spear (25 Dec 2012)

Dangermouse":1rqos9of said:


> I have been for a while contemplating getting a Record 311 or that type of plane. So seems the secondhand Record ones are making big-ish money now and even the Axminister one is at £90. so I decided to order a Faithfull one for £48. Now before you call me a mad fool, I've had Faithfull planes before and found them very good value for money. My last purchase was a no 10 which, after a small bit of fettling is a great plane, it even has some brass bits, lol. But I digress, this looks from the photo pretty ok. I will keep you posted with a review when it get to rainy Cornwall.



I wonder if the spindle and nut from one of those would fit my Record 077?

I've been looking for replacements for ages - anybody know if it will do the job?


----------



## Dangermouse (29 Dec 2012)

Well it arrived before Xmas and have gotten it out of the box and used it a bit. First the quality of finish is pretty good. Not as good as a clifton, but certainly better than on current non-premium Stanley planes. the sole needed a bit of fettling, it was out by about 5 thou in front of the mouth, but ten mins on the granite with abrasive paper sorted that out. The sides were all within the 3 thou BS standard, mainly came under 2 thou and were just 2 thou out of dead square by the top of the body. So for the price not too bad. The machining was good to fair on the inside. needed a bit of smoothing out, but nothing bad. the casting of the lever iron was good, but the screw that puts tension on the blade / lever had loose threads. So will need sorting, but it works ok for now. The blade after a quick sharpening cut well, but i'll go back and do a proper job to get it 100% sharp. If it doesn't come up to scratch, will put in a better one. But all in all for the money i'm very pleased.
Pictures below, 
plus link to youtube .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tTYqrMI ... e=youtu.be


----------



## undergroundhunter (29 Dec 2012)

Quite impressed with that might add one to my list of things I "need".


----------



## No skills (29 Dec 2012)

Yes me too.


----------



## Eric The Viking (1 Jan 2013)

I'm still looking for a decent shoulder plane. 

@Dangermouse: How easy is it to tighten up the nose? I've got a well-fettled Stanley #90, so I'd never need to use it as a bullnose, but I'd want to adjust the mouth, and I think you can only do it on this one with shims - is that right?

E.


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Jan 2013)

Eric The Viking":1fw6rwir said:


> I'm still looking for a decent shoulder plane.
> 
> @Dangermouse: How easy is it to tighten up the nose? I've got a well-fettled Stanley #90, so I'd never need to use it as a bullnose, but I'd want to adjust the mouth, and I think you can only do it on this one with shims - is that right?
> 
> E.



Yes there are two shims with the plane, but you could make up your own too if needed. the nose comes off by unscrewing a set screw and is held in place by two dowels. All seems to work well and not difficult to change noses.


----------



## G S Haydon (26 Apr 2013)

Hi Dangermouse,

Are you still pleased with the plane? Faithfull have some real bargains but it's always a gamble with cheaper stuff. I, like you can't justify the high prices for the wonderful high end planes and I actually enjoy sniffing out the budget stars.


----------



## selly (27 Apr 2013)

Im' quite tempted by that too.

Either that or this which will probably be better made:

http://www.powertoolsdirect.com/stanley ... tAod2BgA4A


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Apr 2013)

selly":dxdgj3zt said:


> Im' quite tempted by that too.
> 
> Either that or this which will probably be better made:
> 
> http://www.powertoolsdirect.com/stanley ... tAod2BgA4A


I reviewed it on the forum a few years ago, when I bought one. 

The iron is OK, otherwise IMHO the money would've been better spent on eBay, getting something nicer secondhand.

E.

(Later): https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums...-shoulder-plane-first-impressions-t40896.html.


----------



## selly (27 Apr 2013)

Thanks eric.

I bought such a good Stanley Sweetheart no 62 a few months back I thought the 92 may be the same high quality.

Quite tempted by that cheap faithfull one now.


----------

